

Microsoft Tag Android App - vyrotek
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/03/microsoft-android-app

======
vyrotek
Has anyone used their API? I signed up a long time ago but never got a
response. Their sample code seems to make it very simple to integrate into
.Net apps.

